# QML - Qmastor Limited



## Ken (28 March 2007)

I noticed today that QML had a trade of $845,000 @ 22 cents.

Which is around 8-9% of the company if I am not mistaken, as it has a market cap of 9 million dollars.

However there was only 1 trade worth $4400 after this.

Worth keeping an eye on.


----------

